# Black and white cat needs new home



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone I have been asked by someone if I could help rehome a stray cat that appeared at her door the cat isn't microchipped surprise surprise and she did also put posters around but no one has claimed her. Shes roughly around 1 and a half years old and is in good condition


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

This is a picture of her


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Bump please help find this poor girl a loving home


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I love the little black spot on her chin. Hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you me too


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully this girl has found a home


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I need to bump this again as the home fell through


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I can offer a foster home if transport can be arranged, however I have had issues with taking cats in from the finder before so would have to ask someone from the area to either meet at a location or to bring the cat in here. Sorry to be pinickity but have to look after the rescues time/resources from past experience x


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

No that's fine Lauren totally understand where abouts are you again


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh sorry just red where you are sorry


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

She's gorgeous  do you know how she is with children?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

The lady has said she is fine with children as she has children herself. All I need to do is get her to Lauren now then maybe she can have a better life


----------

